

ASK YC: Do you know a good book to learn embedded system programming? - VinzO

I learnt programming during my studies, but now I have to do some embedded SW on a PowerPC. This is very specific and there are a lot of things that I never learnt at school or in programming books. How to manage memory, what is a heap, manage the stack, define memory sections, bootloader, RTOS... do you know a good book that cover these kind of things?
======
st3fan
No matter what you do, teaching yourself all that stuff will take months at
least. It's not something you master in a weekend.

The best people in that area probably have a long history with (embedded)
programming and started when computers were a lot simpler.

So, this might sounds as really crazy advice, but I think it could help lot:
find an Apple ][ on eBay and some old Apple ][ programming books. Then start
hacking on some assembly code to understand the things you describe above.

Another option would be to buy some more modern (:-) development boards for
CPUs like the PPC or ARM. Some are very well documented and come with
tutorials.

The Apple ][ approach is more fun IMO and you will learn a LOT from it :-)

S.

~~~
VinzO
I had a quick look. It seems not so easy to get an apple II. Probably even
more difficult to find the programming books. I will check more in details.
Probably that a development board for modern CPU will be easier to get.

------
jwturner
Jack Gannsle's books: <http://www.ganssle.com/book.htm> or check Amazon. Also
has articles at his site which might interest you.

Also articles at embedded.com

~~~
VinzO
Thanks, I never heard about Jack Gannsle. His books and website looks very
interesting. I will have a look at it more in details.

